# subcompact holster????



## MBH300 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi everyone 
I have 2 xd subcompacts that my wife & I carry. 
my question is this, we both have a couple of holsters for conceal carry but we bowhunt & would like to find a tactical holster or a thigh holster made for the subcompact.
I have other fullsize handguns that we could carry but we both like the smaller size & think it would be less in the way.
any help would be greatly appreciated

thanks 
Brian


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would highly recommend the Galco Matrix. I have one for my XD's and I love that thing. I'll have a review for it with pictures one of these days when I'm not so damn lazy. It's a small and unobtrusive holster that has great retention. On top of all of that, it's very inexpensive for what it is. Atleast take a look at it.

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A thigh holster for a concealed carry pistol seems like a bit of a contradiction.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have an XD "Gear" paddle holster that works well for my XD 9 SC. It is not a POS like the belt holster that is shipped with the guns in the XD Gear Package. The added bonus with the XD Gear paddle holster is that it will fit all XD 9 and 40 models so it's usable as your XD collection grows.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

You live in North Carolina. Is a pistol really a necessity when you bowhunt? I know the squirrels are nasty but....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a C-Tac IWB holster very comfortable.
No Offend. The "Gear Holster & Mag Loader" IMO are JUNK.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The "Gear Holster & Mag Loader" IMO are JUNK.


You are correct, but what was mentioned above was the XD *paddle* holster. I had a few sent to me from Springfield since I'm a lefty and they'll send them to you and they are quite a bit better than the belt slide ones that come with the gun. Not the greatest, but better. Still much rather wear my Galco Matrix.

-Jeff-


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> You are correct, but what was mentioned above was the XD *paddle* holster. I had a few sent to me from Springfield since I'm a lefty and they'll send them to you and they are quite a bit better than the belt slide ones that come with the gun. Not the greatest, but better. Still much rather wear my Galco Matrix.
> 
> -Jeff-


I guess I should have put the word paddle in bold and all caps and left the "gear" word out. Thanks for beating me to the clarification Beefy.

I bought an IWB holster off of Ebay for my XD SC and though the leather was a bit firm and rough, some baseball glove oil really loosened it up. The guy who makes the soaks the leather and dries it around an XD SC mock up so the fit around the gun is perfect. It's a really nice IWB for less than half the price of comps I've seen. Don't think it applies here. For hunting trips, I wouldn't want an IWB. I'd carry as open and accessible as possible.


----------



## motorsporting (Jan 12, 2007)

Try www.comp-tac.com They make holsters that can both be used for sub-compact and full-size (so you'll only need one holster, if you have SC and full-size of the same gun). Their quality and customer service are awesome!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I carry both my XD45 and my XD9SC in either the Galco Matrix (above), or a Don Hume First Agent. The Don Hume is a little higher and tighter, but the snaps on the Matrix are awesome.

JW


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> You live in North Carolina. Is a pistol really a necessity when you bowhunt? I know the squirrels are nasty but....


We've got some bad-ass squirrels here, let me tell you! :numbchuck::numbchuck::numbchuck:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

motorsporting said:


> Try www.comp-tac.com They make holsters that can both be used for sub-compact and full-size (so you'll only need one holster, if you have SC and full-size of the same gun). Their quality and customer service are awesome!


Comp-tac gets my vote. They have an actual person who answers the phone when you call, and have several people that are very knowledgable about both their holsters and guns that fit them. I got my first batch of holsters exactly two weeks after ordering, and I'm expecting nothing less for my second batch that was ordered last night.

As far as the drop thigh holster, they're for guys who are wearing body armor and can't wear a regular belt.


----------

